# Hex-nice catch



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Sunday night had a nice steady light hex hatch-about 1 hour I caught 5 fish, 12"(thought he was a tad bigger when feeding), 17", 18", 21" and a 22". Could have had alot more 10" to 13" but really only target big feeders!

This was the South Branch, dad went out last two nights till 11 and nothing ever came off or fell, the SB might be on the down swing for sure. Start targeting the late cooler rivers further north.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

3 day hex hatch for the year? The hex hatch didn't start on the S.B. until Sunday. Why do you think it's at the tail end?


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Yup, thats about it for around my area of the SB-3 decent days and its wrapped up been that way for 10-12 years now it seems. Where in the past in might last a week or more, I think it has to do with the lack of decent water levels(closing the dam in St. Helen when want too), next thing its very low and the water heats up too fast and the hex pop all within a short period of time. And it didn't just start on Sunday either my dad had a good hatch couple days before, that I missed :sad:


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks for the update. I had heard that there were a few sporadic hatches above Chase bridge. But none in the lower SB until Sunday. I expect that if your in the right place at the right time. There should still be heavy hatches in areas.

Tight Lines


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Not sure when it started exactly. We saw hexes floating down stream by McKinley on Thursday morning the 16th. I suspected that they were in full hatch on Wednesday 15th of last week. 

Good to hear you guys hit it just right. I haven't seen a hex hatch for a couple years now but still hit the other mayfly hatches. My favorite hatch is the white fly hatch later in the summer.


----------



## Chaoticfishing (Jun 2, 2005)

Well... it's no secret that I am still new to this fly-fishin for troat thing. With that ... are there any books that you guys would recommend to keep with me on the river to identify the different hatches?


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

I just got back from fishing the hex on the au sable. Fished it 9 nights in a row with hex every night except the last which was spent on the south. There will still be hex on the main for a week or so i'm willing to bet BUT the fish are getting smart and full. There was a blanket spinnerfall on thursday night on the main and the fish fed hard and were burping for about an hour after the bugs stopped. The full moon made it hard and lots of people had a hard time.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey chaoticfishing I sent you a PM.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

> BUT the fish are getting smart and full.


Alot of pressure they have endured over the last week. There is alot of trueth in your statement. 

Chatiocfishing. There are alot of books out there for matching the hatch. ONe of the easiest ways to get started thou is to know emergence schedules. What time of year stuff is to hatch. Then all you want to do is observe the insects in the air or on the water. And match their size, shape, and color the best you can. The name of the bug matters not to the fish! :lol:


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

chaoticfisher......HATCHES II is a great book on mayflys. Its around $50 but worth every penny. They have it at Gates over on the holy waters off of stephan bridge rd.


----------

